# Olivia Bell



## Stef

Hi Guys :hi:

Olivia finally arrived 15 days over due after a failed induction delivered safely via C-Section making Chris and I VERY Proud parents. :cloud9:

Born 22.12.2007 At 11:48am. She weighed 8lb13, measured 50 cm.

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u154/SJB_1986/DSC00282.jpg

Will post birth story and more pics later when I feel a little more upto it still very sore after the c-section. 

Stef & Chris 
Xx


----------



## Layla

oh my goddness, shes PERFECT!!!

I cant get over what a stunner she is! :D She will defo break some hearts when she is older, stunning, completely stunning :D

Well done hun, and Congrats again!

x


----------



## skiwi

oh bless she is an angel x x x


----------



## Samantha675

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yvonne

What a beautiful little girl :happydance:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats hun! She is so beautiful :)


----------



## Tippy

Steph and Chris,

Many congrats to you on the birth of baby Olivia. She is so precious!


----------



## Hels

WOW what a little princess! She is beautiful
Well done and congratulations to you all xxxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

What a beautiful christmas present. Congrats to you both xx:happydance:


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations she is so sweettttt :D

Well done :D


----------



## shamrockgirl4

beautiful baby welcome olivia congrats babybean well done xx


----------



## mommy2raven

She is sooo gorgeous congratulations Hunni xoxoxox


----------



## lynz

gorgeous baby girl babybean:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sara

Oh she is so lovely!
Congratulations Babybean!


----------



## Stef

*RIGHT SO HERE GOES MY BIRTH STORY*

I was due to be induced on Wednesday the 19th of December, this was booked in for me to have my waters broken and an assisted ARM. I woke up very early feeling like a child at Christmas and phoned labour ward at 7am as advised to be told that I actually wasnt booked in for an induction and I must have made a mistake. I told her that no mistake was made as it was a doctor from the labour ward who booked me in on the Monday just gone, They then told me to go in and take my notes along with me and to arrive for 8am.
So when i reached labour ward i was infact correct like I had advised to them over the phone.

When the doctor came round to break my waters after a profile was ran on the monitor he discovered that I wasnt favorable at all, 0cm dialated, cervix too far back and wasnt soft and that babys head was completely free at the top of my pelvis. He then advised me that I would nto be able to go ahead and be induced and asked if when i was sent to hospital on the monday if i was given an internal. I replied no and to say the least he didnt ook too impressed. I was then given a suppoistry and advised I would be reveiwed in 6 hours time and taken onto the prenatal ward.

On the prenatal ward, I was indeed reviewed again in 6 hours time had had no change at all. I was then told I would have to wait until Thursday to be reviewed again so all in all was a very emotional day. Thurdsday came and went with another suppositry. I was feeling very low by this point and to say the least I had been proded and poked around up there so much I was so swollen it was painful to even sit down. The midwives on the ward reassured me that I would probably have much better luck on the Friday and if not then a decision was to be made as I was 14 days over due. 
When friday arrived the doctor deceided he was going to let me go as long as possible and gave me yet another Prostine.. Emtions this day got the better of me. It had gone on far too long so I demanded on Friday night that they treat me as if I was having a C-Section the following day. Suprising the midwife who was on the ward at the time was lovely and agreed. She advised that letting me go any further over was absolublty idiotic and was about time the consultants cut there losses. So my wish was granted I was nil by mouth and given a series of tablets to calm the acid in my tummy ready for theatre the next day.
The consultant arrived Saturday morning and was more than happy to let me go another day until I laid down the law. There had been 0 change in my cervix since Wednesday. They had already advised it was a possible failed induction and that a C-Section was really the only way forward. He then asked me what I wanted to do so I told him that I no longer wanted to wait as it was putting little on at risk of reduced oxygen. He then deceided he would do another internal just to make sure i definately wasnt favorable and then finally agreed that the induction had failed and I was to go into theatre that morning for a C-Section.

Releived that an end was insight I called Chris who only just made it to the hospital as after a decision being made i was ready and down to theatre no longer than 15 minutes later. I was very teary by this point and slightly not worried but scared about having a section...

Once in the theatre the staff were absolutbly 100% spot on. Nothing was done with out me being informed first and was reassured all the way through the spinal block procedure, Once the spinal was in the senstation that ran through my body as it became numb was such a strange feeling. 

I was on the operating table no longer than 10 minutes once they had got to work and my gorgeous baby girl was deliver at 11:48.

It felt so strange before the delivery all I could feel was asif some one was washing up in my insides and wobbling my belly around. 

Chris and I were over the moon and they brought her and laid her next to my face. I was choked for words and all i managed to do was cry. 

Once stitched back up and I had made a tearful thankyou to the theatre staff I was then put in the recovery room for a few hours before being moved over to the ward...

THE END.... and I bet you're all thinking thankgod!! lol. Sorry about the essay, I didnt expect it to be so long but then I didnt expect to spend the best part of a week in hospital either.

Xx


----------



## Tiffers

Aw hun! Congratulastions!! All that work paid off! You have sucha a beautiful baby!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations on Olivia, she is beautiful xx


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates hunni she beautiful love the name xxx


----------



## VanWest

Congrats she is wonderful!! :)


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats she really is stunning bet she has made ur xmas complete.

xx


----------



## shamrockgirl4

congrats hun sorry u had to go through all that but u have the best present to show for it :)


----------



## Linzi

Congrats! What a little angel!

xxx


----------



## spcsharpsgirl

aww shes adorable.


----------



## suzan

Gorgeous!!
Congrats!!


----------



## NeyNey

She is so adorable!!
A big congratulations


----------



## Imi

Stef she is sooooooooooo beautiful!!!

Congratulations to both u and chris, she truely is adorable!!

Well done hun!!

xxx


----------



## sophie

Congrats Babybean and OH she is beautiful, really beautiful!
xxx


----------



## xkellyx

congrats she's beautiful


----------



## Jenny

What a sweetie pie! Congrats on your beautiful little girl BB :hugs:


----------



## mickey

she is a beauty :baby:

big congrats babybean :hi:


----------



## Tam

Awwwww babe, she is gorgeous!!! Well done, Congratulations!!!! :happydance::headspin::happydance:


----------



## okiebaby

Gorgeous!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun what a beautiful baby


----------



## CapitalChick

What a beauty!! A typical, unswollen BEAUTIFUL C-section babe! Congrats...you must just love her!
:)


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations, she's so cute


----------



## Heidi21

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!

xx


----------

